# Cichlid not eating



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

In my Malawi tank (mix of mbuna and peacocks), I have a peacock that stopped eating maybe a week ago? He ignores NLS dropped right in front of him - so unlike a cichlid! I've had him for about 6 weeks, and for the first month or so he was active and feeding well. He's not quite full grown yet.

There are absolutely no other sign of illness...gills look pink and healthy, no tattered fins, bulging eyes, spots, visible marks on his body. He is not getting picked on or bullied by anyone else. He just hangs out near the top rear of the tank.

Every other fish in the tank appears healthy and active, and has the normal cichlid appetite. 

Should I isolate him, wait it out...help?


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

yeah, i guess after ruling out alot of the stuff...i'd prolly isolate him. try to personally feed him. i've got a female that just got out of holding fry...i've separated her from the others, but she doesn't swim around...she just chills there at the bottom, sometimes she stops paddling even. but she still eats. doesn't like the nls, but eats the crushed peas i drop. other than chillin there..she looks normal.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah, I guess into QT he goes. Dammit.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

the fact that he is on the top rear usually means he is being picked on.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

charles said:


> the fact that he is on the top rear usually means he is being picked on.


Ordinarily I would agree with you, and it was one of my first thoughts. However, I've spent a lot of time sitting and watching, and he is just...ignored. I have a couple aggressive fish in the tank, but they are leaving him alone completely.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Does he ever try to venture out and then get beat back?


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, the poor fella went to the big fishtank in the sky. Dammit. 

Put him in QT a couple days ago, tried enticing him to eat..no luck. Was swimming around yesterday morning, and was belly up when I got home from work..


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. One of my fish started acting up too. At first i found him hiding by one of the rocks....then yesterday i found him swimming vertically in the corner. I think the dominant male is pickin on him. So i separated him...and hopefully he pulls thru. I dunno what it is...but i have no luck with aceis...maybe i need to buy more? Maybe they need bigger grps to thrive...ive had six....now i have three left.


----------

